# I did it!



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I sent in an application to have access to a research database that's a series of interviews about life experiences.

I plan to do some analysis and to present a poster at a conference.

It's only loosely related to my current work but definitely related to what it is I'm interested in doing more of, academically and professionally (and does there have to be a difference?)

I'm starting to scare myself but it's so much fun I can't stop. :rofl:
When I get access to the data I'll have to do an abstract proposal for a poster, then the research, and then the poster presentation. :-o
Fortunately, I have a mentor who is said to be a lot like "Silent Bob" but who nevertheless does a good job of cheering me on.

I am trying to rise above so-called Imposter Syndrome.


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

That all sounds awesome. I love to do poster and other presentations, always learning and sharing. Good for you


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope it goes well for you!! I've never heard of a name being given to that before. I did search it on google.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Also my travel arrangements for the summer have been booked, and paid for. :-o


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Still anxiously awaiting the reply for access to the database.

I identified the software I'll need to do my analysis, and talked to my mentor about it. 

I only get anxious over things I actually care about


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

It will be great, keep the faith


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

stillhoping said:


> It will be great, keep the faith


Thanks.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds neat! Good luck! I like anything that is "paid for". dang.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Sounds neat! Good luck! I like anything that is "paid for". dang.


Well, I used my tax return. 

I also have some additional research work I'm doing this term and early summer, and extra work I did last term. 

I decided I'm not going to stress about dropping some coin on my career transition and fulfilling my dream of going to Mongolia (these two things are related.)

When I finish school I can worry about making some decent money. The next dream I want to work on is getting an eco friendly home close in town. It might require more money, but who knows. I've been thinking about getting a place and taking in some boarders from among the college students. Running a sort of literary/eco hang out place.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Going in the right direction, for sure


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats! One step closer!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Please please please database project administrator, read your email and grant me access. I feel like Ali Baba.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

SO?????


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Woot woot.
The theme of this spring seems to be poster sessions.
I got notified this morning, database access granted.
Now I have to put in an abstract for the poster session, and then pull it together by mid-March. 
I also got an email from a prof I worked for last summer doing research with semantics/linguistics processing tools, and she wants me to do a poster at a conference at my college this spring. The conference is about using narrative constructs for social change. Right up my alley. It's the first year of this conference. 
I invited the prof I'm mentoring under at the other college...hoping we can do a joint poster session there, too. Maybe even with the guy I almost worked for...who really does need to get himself out there academically. So I will suggest it...as it would be something fun, not something he would be doing for profit, but to showcase his work and yah, to put it on his web site that his tools can be used for social change. Even though personally he tends toward jerk. My state is a small one and it pays to find a way to work cooperatively especially in a niche industry.


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

That is great news, congratulations.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

stillhoping said:


> That is great news, congratulations.


Thanks


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Now, I am anxiously awaiting to find out if my poster abstract was accepted. Rolling acceptance, deadline was March 1. I am going ahead with starting the analysis regardless. I would need to have my poster done no later than march 15 to make sure I can get my poster printed up. Certainly no later than the 18th.

I have to prep some files and start writing up what I'm doing, for a paper to give to the guy who manages the interview database. I can do the semantics analysis right off the bat. Then I'll have to buy software to do the keyword analysis. But I think it's less than $100. I'll get some mileage out of it consulting and with other work, though.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Update. The abstract was accepted, with compliments from the conference organizer, who is also the head of the organization hosting the poster session/meeting. I did the research, and the poster is done and printed and laminated and the conference is coming right up!

So glad I went through with this.


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

Terrific news, enjoy the conference.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

stillhoping said:


> Terrific news, enjoy the conference.


Thank you!
I appreciate all the support I receive here.
Where I'm not ridiculed for wanting to do things I'm interested in, look good, make decent money, help the world, meet people who are interested in the same thing, get some rest, see some other parts of the world...

Of course, now that this spring and summer's squared away, for the most part, travel-wise, my kids are chomping at the bit getting me to plan next summer's travel, which will be a bike, camping and hostel trip to Quebec.


----------

